# Vacuum assisted delievery



## jsanc07 (Apr 15, 2010)

The patient presented herself before she was ready delievery. The patient had poor maternal effort (pushing) and the docotor performed vacumm assisted delievery. I am looking for the code for poor maternal effort ICD9


----------

